# Ideal yak fishing kit?



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all. As a lifetime fisherman but a relatively newcomer to yak fishing, I would be interested in your ideas re what would be a good all-round fishing outfit for yak fishing. I tend to be an opportunistic fisherman, I don't target any particular species, so a kit that can cater for light and heavier fishing would be the go. I'm not so worried about terminal gear or lures, mainly rods, reels and line and landing and fish handling gear.

I've posted a few questions around this issue of late as my new JEM Sabalo is nearing completion and I am itching to get out and into the fish as we come into the warmer weather. I need to update some of my kit anyway, so I would appreciate some experienced heads giving me some guidance.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

in SA the majority of fish can be handled by a 1-3kg rod and a 1000-2000 sized reel with 4lb braid. this would be suitable for bream, salmon trout, squid, whiting etc etc
then you can go up to around 3-6kg rod and a 2500-3000 reel with 8-12lb braid. would be suitable for mulloway and snapper
above that you can go for a 6-10kg and a 4000-4500 which would handle your really big snapper and mulloway, as well as kingys(as long as theyre not massive)


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting advice feelfree. I am going through the motions atm and looking for a new rod but something shorter than than the current 7' rods I am using. I prefer to use something on the stiffer side but the only thing I can find in a 6' rod is a baitcaster and not for a spinning outfit. Grrrr. Perhaps its time to look for a lighter action rod but I am just a bit concerned about busting the tip on a graphite rod.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

feelfree09 said:


> in SA the majority of fish can be handled by a 1-3kg rod and a 1000-2000 sized reel with 4lb braid. this would be suitable for bream, salmon trout, squid, whiting etc etc
> then you can go up to around 3-6kg rod and a 2500-3000 reel with 8-12lb braid. would be suitable for mulloway and snapper
> above that you can go for a 6-10kg and a 4000-4500 which would handle your really big snapper and mulloway, as well as kingys(as long as theyre not massive)


Sounds about right. I take 3 rods with me each time I fish. I fish the estuaries and am able to target anything fishy in there. Light set up is a 1-3kg rod with 1000 sized reel. Medium set up is a 3-6kg rod with 2500 sized reel. Then my baitcaster which is on a 3-7kg rod. This is my usual all kit I take with me when not targeting any particular species. If targeting bream I'll drop the two heavier rods and take lighter gear, alternatively if I am targeting heavier species I'll drop the light rod and take a slightly heavier one.

But in reality the 3-6kg rod could probably handle anything from light fishing to heavy with a simple change of leader.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Net - short handle Environet attached with a stainless steel clip on thin cord running through the handle of the net and have since added a short length of thin bungee to allow for extra stretchy length when needed(extra reach, other side of yak).

Rod holders - two plastic extension holders which elevate my reels a tad so that they are not getting a dunking in choppy conditions. You can make these yourself but i have some commercial ones which i find very good. These sit behind me and i have another ram mounted one in front for easy access. Usually just take two rods.

A gear bag containing fishing license, spools of braid in various poundage depending on circumstances and a few extra varieties of plastics and what not. Usually using light leaders of 4 and 6 lb for estuary with a bit tougher if in sharper areas. Carry long nose pliers/line cutters for removing hooks from fish and occasionally myself. These are usually in a pocket on my yak. Gear bag used to sit behind my seat but now i have it tethered in a hatch in front of my seat.

For wind drifts i carry a chute in the easy access hatch which i attach to the anchor trolley or some other part of the yak if you don't have one for those occasions when i wish to better control my drift. Sometimes a stake out pole. See DIY section for trolley and pole.

Braid scissors attached on retractable thingy are clipped to me or to my yak in easy reach. Very handy.

Drink bottle. Rods and reels of your choice depending on what style of fishing you are doing. Life jacket of the inflatable kind. Sun protection clothing. On my person or close at hand the lures, jig heads and plastics that i will be using. I also use a Plano juice holder for my gulps if using them.

And if i am going for a bit of fun then the less gear as i can take the better,

cheers


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

As a general all rounder try a 4000 reel (Shimano Stradic for me) and 4 - 6 kg rod. Definitely carbon, Id go Berkley.

Think about a PFD with pockets. Mine fits:
Braid scissors
Long nose pliers
Camera on short tether
PLB on short tether
Reading glasses cheapies
Also in water proof clipped to shoulder is mobile phone or radio.


----------

